# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  17 βιβλία για Lennon/Beatles (ΑΘηνα)

## navigator0

ΒΙΒΛΙΑ και περιοδικά στα Αγγλικά και στα Ελληνικά για τους Beatles και τον John Lennon. Κάποια είναι σπάνια πλέον και όλα είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση. Πωλούνται μεμονωμένα στις τιμές που αναγράφονται στο τέλος του κάθε τίτλου. Για συλλέκτες ή για αυτούς που θέλουν όλα ή αρκετά από τα βιβλία, μπορούν να επικοινωνούν για να συζητήσουμε για τις τιμές. 
1) IMAGINE - Α celebration of John Lennon, ISBN 0 - 670 - 86690 -3 (15€) 
2) Lennon - The Definitive Biography by Ray Coleman (revised and updated), this edition published 1995, ISBN 0 - 330 - 34568 -0 (20€) 
3) The Beatles Files, by Andy Davis, this edition 1998 ISBN 1 - 85833 -857 -3 (20€) 
4) The making of The Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour by Tony Barrow, (1999 ), ISBN 0 - 7119 -7575 -2 (8 €) 
5 ) John Lennon - in his own words, this edition 1994 , ISBN 0 - 86001 -816 -4 (15€)
 6) The Beatles - An illustrated diary, by Η. V. Fulpen, this edition 1998 , ISBN 0 - 85965 -274 -2 (13€) 
7) The Beatles a diary - An intimate day by day history, by Barry Miles, (1998 ), ISBN 0 - 7119 -6315 -0 (20€)
8) We All Shine On - The stories behind every John Lennon song 1970 - 80, by Paul Du Noyer, (1997), ISBN 1 - 85868 -284 -3 (15€) 
9) In his own write & Α Spaniard in the works by John Lennon (with a new introduction by Jon Savage, (1997), ISBN 0 - 7126 -6615 -Χ (20€) 
10) The Beatles Monthly Book Dec. 1999 Νο. 284 (5)€ 
11) Περιοδικό Mojo, The Beatles and in the end, Τεύχος 83, October 2000 , (15€) 
12) περιοδικό The Ζοο, Τεύχος 18, Οκτώβριος 1999 (3€) 13) Ο John Lennon και τα τραγούδια του, μετάφραση Μάρκος Ρήγος, εκδόσεις Μπαρμπουνάκη (10€) 
14) The Beatles, Μαρίνος Κουσουμίδης, εκδόσεις Γιάννης Β. Βασδέκης (1984) (18€) 
15) Οι ζωές του John Lennon, Albert Goldman, μετάφραση Ανδρέας Σοκοδήμος, εκδόσεις Νέα σύνορα - Α. Α. Λιβάνη, (1989), ISBN 960 - 236 -039 -9 (14€) 
16) Τζων Λεννον, μετάφραση Σπύρος Βέργος, εκδόσεις Κάκτος (1981) (18€) 
17) John Lennon - η Ζωή του - το Έργο του - Προεκτάσεις, του Κώστα Χατζηδάκη, εκδόσεις Γιάννης Β. Βασδέκης, (1981 ) (10€)τω

----------

